# emerge splashutils

## die-hard

eagazzi errore mai visto  :Sad: 

```

 * Messages for package dev-libs/klibc-1.5:

 * Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 * (KERNEL_ARCH="", ARCH="i386")

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/klibc-1.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_unpack

 *          ebuild.sh, line  811:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   klibc-1.5.ebuild, line   82:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## dynamite

Io ho visto un errore simile,dovresti assicurarti che il link simbolico "/usr/src/linux" punti al tuo attuale kernel e che ci sia il .config nella cartella...almeno io così ho risolto...  :Wink: 

----------

## die-hard

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Io ho visto un errore simile,dovresti assicurarti che il link simbolico "/usr/src/linux" punti al tuo attuale kernel e che ci sia il .config nella cartella...almeno io così ho risolto... 

 

mi spiace io così non ho risolto  :Sad: . Nemmeno reistallando  gcc. pls help me

----------

## Onip

```
# ls -l /usr/src/

# uname -a
```

cosa riportano ?

----------

## die-hard

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /usr/src/
> 
> ...

 

```

Vaio-Tux ~ # ls -l /usr/src/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Nov  3 12:16 linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Nov  5 21:10 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

```

```

Vaio-Tux ~ # uname -a

Linux Vaio-Tux 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Mon Nov 5 16:13:53 GMT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Vaio-Tux ~ #

```

la mia CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

----------

## HoX

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> e che ci sia il .config nella cartella

 

Hai controllato pure questo?!

----------

## die-hard

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *dynamite wrote:*   e che ci sia il .config nella cartella 
> 
> Hai controllato pure questo?!

 

ovvio

----------

## djinnZ

 *die-hard wrote:*   

>  * Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!
> 
>  * (KERNEL_ARCH="", ARCH="i386")

 

KENEL_ARCH non era deprecata?

----------

